# Bad stance/pulled hip flexor?



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

so i posted this in the wrong section and it wasn't getting much attention. please help me out with this issue

Okay, so I just setup and tried out my board for the first time on monday night. I have my bindings a little wider than shoulder width apart and set at +15/-15. Anyway, I ended up pulling my hip flexor muscle on my back hip/leg (right, regular stance) and my knee is a little sore on the same leg.

Would closing my back binding angle help this some? Like set my stance at +15/-9 or -12?


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like your knee isnt bending over your foot but more over the middle of the board. Angles are all about what works best for you, I cant give any recommendations since I dont ride duck though. But the answers sounds like having a smaller angle over that leg.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah, I'm going again today, its still a little sore, but I moved my rear angle to -9, and buttering around on the carpet it feels better, not torquing my hip or knee as much, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

when i first started riding duck i had knee pain.. but this season it did not happen yet. it probably takes the body some getting use to


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I've never experienced knee pain while riding duck. For me, duck has always felt the most natural. When I would jump around, or needed a stable stance, while sliding,etc, I'd naturally use a duck stance.I changed my stance several times,experimenting,and never got that naturally stable feeling that duck offered me.

The thing is, I've always been able to do the butterfly stretch cold, touching my nose to the floor. So my hips have always had decent flexibility. Perhaps, you have really inflexible muscles, that are not used to being put under that kind of stress? 

Buttering can be quite demanding on that area for sure. It's very taxing, so do it gradually to let your body adjust. I've had those muscles cramp up after heavy buttering.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Closing my angle in helped a lot, I feel a lot more comfortable riding +15/-9 than +15/-15. I also think some of the pulled hip muscle was from skating around on the ice and stopping with that foot. Snow was good today, and I had a good time, progressed a lot with no pain, just tired muscles. Learned to hit some jumps and did some 50/50s and boardslides on te ride-on box. snow was good, weather better, pain-free. overall great day


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

One other thing, I found when going -15/+15 I have to move the bindings a bit closer together to be comfortable.


----------

